# The Woody Allen Sandwich



## Jzero (Dec 21, 2006)

This is a Woody Allan Sandwich served at The Carnegie Deli on 7th Avenue in New York. The Woody Allan Sandwich is an enormous pastrami and corned beef sandwich on rye bread which requires a a huge appetite or a condition of extreme hunger in order to finish off the whole thing in one sitting.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 21, 2006)

unbelieveable... they should make you eat that in the emergency room/


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 21, 2006)

...wow, so much flesh...


----------



## Don Simon (Dec 21, 2006)

I am now very hungry. Sadly it's 1:30am so I can't go buy that filling.

Hmmm, your corned beef looks different from our corned beef... it looks... more like beef!

Also, is that just meat and bread, dry?


----------



## Jzero (Dec 21, 2006)

It is just meat and bread but it does come with some sort of dip to dampen it a bit. Also, what you see on the picture is not the whole thing as about 50% of it has already been eaten by the time I took the picture. 

J


----------



## Nurd (Dec 22, 2006)

HOLY crap...that is one BIG sandwich!! Thats why a lot of American's are fat ha ha.


----------

